# R35 2017 Door speaker adapter info



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

I tried searching everywhere for correct door speaker adapters and could never even find the GTR listed on most adapter manufactures. I made some of my own with MDF however due to how wet the insides of the GTR doors get then I thought realistically how long would they last. 

So just by trial and error I found the perfect fitment for the Front Foor 165mm Subwoofer is the Connects2 CT25NS02. My car is the R35 2017, not sure if the speakers have changed in size or shape however I don’t think they have, maybe someone can confirm.

Hope this info maybe of useful to anyone upgrading their system because I spent hours searching the net with no joy.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

speak to @R35Audio


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have’nt noticed any changes on the doors or equipment fitted to them


----------



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

Skint said:


> I have’nt noticed any changes on the doors or equipment fitted to them


A 6.5” aftermarket speaker will not go straight on to the door. You need the adapters


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the aftermarket ones are treated wood. Maybe tantalised or something along those lines.

Just give Andy a bell he’ll point you in the right direction.


----------

